# Bagging shirts?



## haydenpennington (Oct 25, 2012)

Is there anywhere I can get like plastic bags that you can send the shirts out in? Like if I wanted to ship them. Like when you order a shirt it comes in the packaging bag. Anywhere that you can just get the plastic bags?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I know that allstitch has em


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

This link will help: Plastic Bags - G.T. Bag Company

Lots of options


----------



## JRNEL (Apr 3, 2008)

Uline: Search Results


----------



## ziggyz19 (Nov 7, 2012)

If your looking for small quantities, i got mine on ebay for pretty cheap. Just search Clear Poly Bags and look for them.


----------



## Dandy Lion (Mar 16, 2012)

I use store supply warehouse and love the bags I get from them. Very good quality and reasonably priced!


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

haydenpennington said:


> Is there anywhere I can get like plastic bags that you can send the shirts out in? Like if I wanted to ship them. Like when you order a shirt it comes in the packaging bag. Anywhere that you can just get the plastic bags?


We use Bradley Bags by the thousands. 12x18 for t-shirts. 1.25 mil Under $5.00 per hundred. Their in Downey California
1.25 Mil Flat Poly Bag


----------

